# MiniDSP 2x4 With High Vrms Output (DSPeaker at 7.2Vrms) Source



## srosenberg (May 7, 2011)

Greetings, 

I'm looking into the MiniDSP 2x4 to use as a crossover to high pass my mains and low pass my sub. The specs state the max input voltage on the 2x4 is 2.0 Vrms (rev b). 

I'm currently using a DSPeaker Dual Core as a DAC & Preamp, which has a max output voltage of 7.2 vrms. Given the high potential output voltage of the DSPeaker (7.2 Vrms) and the max input voltage on the minidsp (2.0 Vrms), are these two not going to play nicely? That is, is the likelihood of over-driving the minidsp's inputs and causing a ton of distortion and clipping very high?

If it's relevant, the volume setting I usually run the DSPeaker at is -40 to around -20.

I wan't planning on doing any room correction with the minidsp, just using it as a crossover to integrate my sub (24db/ high pass and low pass).

Thanks for any inputs!
Scott


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It sounds like you are already running your DSpeaker in a way that will be perfect with the miniDSP 2x4. A -20 dB level out of the dSpeaker will be about a 0.7 V RMS signal (with peak program levels, probably much lower on average), -40 about 1/10th of that. Should work just fine.


----------



## srosenberg (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Wayne.

My amp (Job) has an input sensitivity of 0.75V and 35db of gain. My speakers (Raidho) are 85db sensitive. Given these specs, do you think the Rev A or Rev B would be more appropriate?

-Scott


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

srosenberg said:


> Thanks, Wayne.
> 
> My amp (Job) has an input sensitivity of 0.75V and 35db of gain. My speakers (Raidho) are 85db sensitive. Given these specs, do you think the Rev A or Rev B would be more appropriate?
> 
> -Scott


As I understand it, the rev B version of the miniDSP 2x4 can be jumpered for 0.9V or 2.0V sensitivity. The 0.9V setting would have you running your DSpeaker gain around -18 for reference level volume listening. With the 2.0V sensitivity setting, your DSpeaker gain would run around -11 for reference level volume listening. The 2.0V setting in the 2x4 would have you making the best use of the dynamic range of your DSpeaker unit, i would go that way. If I figured it correctly.:huh:


----------



## srosenberg (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Wayne, much obliged.


----------

